# Drag is buying into the hype



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The truth of the matter is this is the west. Wether we win 40,50,60, or 70 games you dont get a trophy for a good regular season. The chances of use playing the Lakers or Spurs are 50-75%. We really need a decent center. Now Im not for moving Jamison or Walker unless it somehow lands use a Shaq or Duncan(yeah right). So the next level of centers are who? Illgastus? Thats really the only name I can think of. Everbody else seems to be an undersized Pf or defensivly challenged center. So who out there could the Mavs get waving bait as Fortson, Bradley and Delk...I guess if all else fails Jamison OR Walker. I really cant think of anyone...PJ Brown? PF. Brad Miller? might as well kept Raef..Kandi? WAY overrated...besides the top 5 probably wont trade with each other. Help me out here.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> The truth of the matter is this is the west. Wether we win 40,50,60, or 70 games you dont get a trophy for a good regular season. The chances of use playing the Lakers or Spurs are 50-75%. We really need a decent center. Now Im not for moving Jamison or Walker unless it somehow lands use a Shaq or Duncan(yeah right). So the next level of centers are who? Illgastus? Thats really the only name I can think of. Everbody else seems to be an undersized Pf or defensivly challenged center. So who out there could the Mavs get waving bait as Fortson, Bradley and Delk...I guess if all else fails Jamison OR Walker. I really cant think of anyone...PJ Brown? PF. Brad Miller? might as well kept Raef..Kandi? WAY overrated...besides the top 5 probably wont trade with each other. Help me out here.


I'll give ya Paul Pierce and Raef to have Antoine back. 
Damn you. Go after Keon Clark....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Drag is buying into the hype*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll give ya Paul Pierce and Raef to have Antoine back.
> Damn you. Go after Keon Clark....


Clark and Ostertag my be able to be had but I don't know if the Jazz want anything the Mavs have other than draft picks or a PF that can handle the West. Neither Walker or Jamison fill that void for them.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Drag is buying into the hype*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll give ya Paul Pierce and Raef to have Antoine back.
> Damn you. Go after Keon Clark....


Ive never thought of Clark as "inside presence...besides wouldnt he be another pf playing out of position?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Drag is buying into the hype*



> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Clark and Ostertag my be able to be had but I don't know if the Jazz want anything the Mavs have other than draft picks or a PF that can handle the West. Neither Walker or Jamison fill that void for them.


How is Ostertags D? That is the big question...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Drag is buying into the hype*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll give ya Paul Pierce and Raef to have Antoine back.
> Damn you. Go after Keon Clark....


That would be why you aren't a GM. Walker for PP and Raef?

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Drag is buying into the hype*



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> That would be why you aren't a GM. Walker for PP and Raef?
> ...


Thats why I'm owner. 

LOL, you know I love Toine, and there was a smile so like it or not you'll have to consider it as a joke. :devil: 


I love ya Petey.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

What do you all think about getting Jahidi White? And not for
any of the big 5. I am just trying to think of someone we could
somehow get that would not cost us any of our big 5 players.

Or is he just another Fortson? I was thinking since Washington
seems to be going in a different direction that he may be more of
a Center than anyone we have. I have not seen him play enough
to know if he has decent defensive skills. I know he can rebound
and I know he is strong. Can he defend inside is the question?

Or maybe someone like Tony Battie? Again I have not seen
alot of him play but he is sure an active defender based upon
the few games I have seen him play so far.

There are just not alot of Centers out there and there certainly
are not alot of players we could pick up without costing us one
of our big 5. I really would like to keep this crew together and get
the one more piece ( A defensive minded rebounding center )
and take our chances with any other team in the league.

So the list at this point is:

Keon Clark
Greg Ostertag
Jahidi White
Tony Battie
P.J. Brown --- Not possibly really
Brad Miller --- Also not really possible

Anyone have some other ideas?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Nazr Mohammed and Mengke Bateer (6-11, 290 lbs.)

All in all it'll be hard to trade for a big guy, just because there is such a lack of them around the league. But, Mohammed sounds like a nice guy to go after.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

So the requirements are:

1. Does not cost us any of the big 5.
2. Would not cost more than a MLE (4.5m) per year.

OK,

So the list at this point is:

Keon Clark
Greg Ostertag
Jahidi White
Tony Battie
Nazr Mohammed
Mengke Bateer

Anyone else?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The problem with the Mavs is they have a lot of swing players i.e. SF/PF's or SG/SF. They need to find someone who is weak at those spots. Maybe the Knicks will oblige them once they discover Mutombo can't move. Atlanta could use one of those guys to get Dion Glover out of the lineup. 

Another problem is, the teams with decent big men are usually pretty good. The Mavs are going to have to trade with a team below .500 like Denver or Atlanta or Milwaukee. Brian Skinner would have been a great player for them to sign, if Cuban wasn't so busy getting into fights with Dan Patrick he could have got in on that one. 

I still expect them to try and trade for Kurt Thomas this year. The Mavs need someone who is tall that can defend and rebound. Danny Fortson is not going to cut it.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I still expect them to try and trade for Kurt Thomas this year. The Mavs need someone who is tall that can defend and rebound. Danny Fortson is not going to cut it.


Not to nitpck, but Kurt Thomas is only about 6-8/6-9 so besides a better jumper, I don't think he would provide much of an upgrade over Fortson. Well he's a better scorer than Fortson but they don't really need that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd look at Ratliff


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> I'd look at Ratliff


I would love to get Ratliff but is it possible without losing any
of the big 5? I don't know how expensive Ratliff is but hopefully
he would fit in the MLE range or less.

Current list:

Keon Clark
Greg Ostertag
Jahidi White
Tony Battie
Nazr Mohammed
Mengke Bateer
Kurt Thomas --- I still see him as a PF not a Center.
Theo Ratliff


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> I would love to get Ratliff but is it possible without losing any
> ...


Keon Clark
Tony Battie
Nazr Mohammed or
Theo Ratliff 

Thats my wish list.


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

What about Kelvin Cato from houston. He could be had without breaking up the big 5 for sure with yao Ming taking up the bulk of the minutes. Lets give the Bradley and someone else so they can be the tallest team ever


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Keon Clark
> ...


Love your list mc. 

Clark worries me alittle though. At 220lbs I am not sure he is
big enough to be a regular Center. I think I would take the other
3 guys before I would pick him because of that.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I am a huge Battie fan, but he's an eastern center. He's too small to play out west at the 5. He'd definately fit your fastbreak offense, but against Duncan, Kandi, Miller, and Shaq, he's too small. No one stops Duncan and Shaq, Miller always played well against the Celtics and say what you will, Kandi is huge.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>godmavs</b>!
> What about Kelvin Cato from houston. He could be had without breaking up the big 5 for sure with yao Ming taking up the bulk of the minutes. Lets give the Bradley and someone else so they can be the tallest team ever


We need to gain centers, we dont need to give another center away just to get another one.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Eh... Here goes nothing.

I propose that we scope out some young guys like Brendan Haywood, Steven Hunter or DeSagana Diop, because they have been seriousy underperforming, but note that they also haven't gotten much opportunity yet. I think there is probably something in these guys, Haywood and Hunter more so than Diop, that if given the right system, and a good center job, they would shine. And the thing that's great is that any three of em could probably be acquired really damn cheap, and we would just lose some small obscure bench guy. Theres ton of young guys who could probably contribute in Dallas and grabbing one of em would be a nice thing. 

If thats not a good option, we could use someone like Delk or Fortson or some of our good bench players, and ship em out for someone like Jamaal Magloire, or Mehmet Okur. Both those guys are pretty young, and are very solid centers in this league already. 

Oh and another thought, what about Etan Thomas? Hes doing pretty well this year, and the Mavs know he can play, cause they drafted him afterall. If we could screw Washington over again, we could add a solid inside guy who can provide some help for our big men. Only down side is hes 6'9''. 

So, in general, the Mavs have lots of solid options that can help give them a solid starting center. They might have to lose some depth to do it, or they might not, depending on who they go for and from where.


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

The guys that would fit into the system the best are probably Ratliff or Ilgauskas. I'd also like to get Cato. The first two are just wishes, but Cato is a possibility. Ratliff would fit better at center than anyone that I can think of.

Starting Mutumbo on the Mavericks would really screw us up. We don't want a "stiff", we need someone that can guard, clog the lane, and relatively run.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I would go after Ratliff or Cato. In order to get Ratliff they might be would have to trade Jamison. 

Jamsion for Ratliff...I would pull that if I was Dallas.

Cato for Bradley and Delk....Rockets would have twin towers....


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> I would go after Ratliff or Cato. In order to get Ratliff they might be would have to trade Jamison.
> 
> Jamsion for Ratliff...I would pull that if I was Dallas.
> ...


The Mavericks need Bradley for their zone. He can cover a HUGE area (duh). He may not look like much looking at stats, but his value is much higher than what his stats show.

Ratliff is the one player that I would LOVE to see the Mavericks make a move for, though. He would cut the amount of layups that the other team gets in half because when they attack him he either swats it or they have to change their shot in mid air causing them to have a lower percentage. That is, if they don't settle for a jumpshot in the first place.

AGAIN... He's not the answer if what you're talking about is guarding Shaq and Duncan, but he would essentially lessen the role of the guards inside scoring.


----------

